# Theologion Abraham Kuyper



## Reena Wilms (Apr 27, 2004)

I was wondering how many of you are familiar with the works of A. Kuyper ? Who did ever read something of him ?
Here is a website with some works.
Let me know what you think about him.

http://www.kuyper.org/kuyper/index.html

Ralph


----------



## Reena Wilms (Apr 27, 2004)

Im sorry this has to be on the subject : &quot;Theology&quot; and not covenant theology !


----------



## cornelius vantil (Apr 29, 2004)

*kuyper*

i love kuyper he is the man!!!


----------



## Reena Wilms (Apr 30, 2004)

Dear cornelius vantil, 

Why do you like him so much ? Is it his political vieuws or his theological vieuws. And what did you read ? Iam asking this because myself from the Netherlands, knows that even though he was so popular in the past, believers of the reformed faith don't read him so much anymore.


Ralph


----------



## yeutter (Apr 30, 2004)

*Kuyper the Theologian*

Kuyper's work on the Holy Ghost is highly regarded but I do not see how it is in any way superior to Owens.

Kuyper's work Particular Grace has recently been published in a new English translation. It is excellent.

Kuyper was helpful to me on the sacraments. He is Calvinist not Zwinglian like so many.. It has been thirty years since I read him on the topic so I do not remember the title.


----------

